# Medieval/Renaissance VST Instruments



## KMunDy1303 (Nov 1, 2018)

A buddy of mine asked me if I could come up with some hip-hop beats in a fantasy/medieval flavor. It's nothing pro level or for performance; we're just some D&D nerds who are musically inclined and he has an idea. 


I don't have any percussion/kit VST instruments other than things like Superior Drummer and whatever comes with Kontakt. Might have a random one or two. I'm pretty sure I have some African hand drum ensembles that came with the version of Kontakt I bought and I'm good on other instrument types.

I think I'm just looking for any percussion or frame drums VST instruments that are "period correct". Preferably something fairly cheap or free.


----------



## unclenono (Nov 7, 2018)

Maybe try Unearthed Sampling Siege Drum? Or bigfishaudio's Era II Medieval Legends, though it's quite expensive. Somewhere out there I imagine someone has some free samples that are close to what you're looking for. You could also probably tweak the drums that you already have to get them to sound close, but I'm not sure what to tell you to do there.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 7, 2018)

https://www.boomlibrary.com/sound-effects/medieval-life/ another option


----------

